# Roger Jenkins ex Paddy Henderson, MV Kabala



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

If there is any trace of Roger Jenkins, ex Paddy's , I would like to trace the old bugger. He'll be about 72 now, and used to live in Bettws , Newport, Gwent. he also worked for some tele-communications outfit in Jedah for some years after leaving the sea. If there is a trace of him, please let me know.


----------

